# Компьютерные технологии > В помощь системному администратору >  Организовать сеть с нуля (интересует ПО).

## GLXV

Интересуют такие вещи:
- антивирус
- прокси-сервер
- Firewall
- почтовый сервер
- и что нужно (ПО), чтобы связать два о-о-очень удалённых офиса?

Подскажите наилучшее сочетание (надёжно, понятный интерфейс)!

----------


## ZugDuk

На Win или на Lin ?

Кстати с Lin ИМХО быстрее получится, т.к. обычно дистрибы комплектуются необходимым ПО. 
Но без спец знаний Lin возможны непреодалимые затруднения, особенно после того, как все встало, но ничего не работает :)

----------


## WickedElk

Интересует На Win

----------


## Cygnus

Symantec Antivirus
Agnitum Outpost FireWall
Kerio Mail Server

вот кое что ... а на счет того что бы обьединить два офиса.. :)
пока ты не скажешь - че, как , почему ? 
я думаю трудно будет ответить на твой вопрос.
И еще ты все будешь ставить на Win 2003 Server или простой хру ?

----------


## WickedElk

Пока что ставлю на ХР с прогаммами ZoneAlarm u HandyCashe, мне офисы соединять не нужно я просто интересуюсь сетями серверами и прочим. С чего то надо начинать вот и начинаю.

----------


## Баян

> Интересуют такие вещи:
> - антивирус
> - прокси-сервер
> - Firewall
> - почтовый сервер
> - и что нужно (ПО), чтобы связать два о-о-очень удалённых офиса?
> 
> Подскажите наилучшее сочетание (надёжно, понятный интерфейс)!


1) Антивирус предпочитаю Nod32 так же есть к нему и серверная часть
2) Kerio WinRoute FireWall
3) Любой маил сервер 
4) делай vpn

----------


## pol

vpn обеспечит только связь между двумя предположительно главными(серверами) компьютерами удаленных оффисов. Но компьютеры одного оффиса не смогут видеть машины другого, а это уже задачи маршрутизации, если кто может растолкуйке пожалуйста как тут быть интересуют решения исключительно на 2003\2008 server, зараннее очень презнателен.

----------


## Agrin

kerio Winroute Firewall  + антивирь встроенный + VPN встроенный. MDaemon + касперски - почта. На локальных тачках Каспер или NOD, впрочем можно вообще без антивиря, если всё закрыто.

----------


## Agrin

построено и работает несколько лет. Нарекания - нестабильность kerio

----------


## Cygnus

В чем проявляетЦЦа нестабильность Керио ?

----------


## Agrin

Kerio идеален для раздачи инета и организации VPN да ещё под доменом, но так получается что падает он раз в год (3года - 3 раза было), помогает переустановка Kerio а один раз винды. Обновления версий вселяет надежду но не даёт результата, "сыпется". Х.З. в чём проблема. Борюсь просто - ежедневно спасаю логи и файлы настройки. Сломался - накатываю керио и настройки за 20 мин.
Хорошее решение - поставить на винду вместе с керио утилитку для зеркалирования и отката всего винта : ), чтобы если какой ахтунг просто откатить к началу и всё. Norton Ghost например или Acronis #$%?#$%.
А ещё проще ставить керио под XP и пользоваться Все программы/Стандартные/Служебные/Восстановление системы, увы под 2000 и 2003 нету отката встроенного ;(  Ограничений на количество открытых сокетов в XP нет, так что она подходит и для больших сетей как прокси и VPN.
Два косяка - на машине с керио не стоит возводить файлопомойку с музыкой - он даже на P4 3ГГц отдаёт в локалку файла не больше 40Мбит/сек. Второй - нет "абонемента" как в UserGate, приходится ручками увеличивать квоту людям с заявками на трафик а в конце месяца возвращать квоту к обычной. Но должны же быть недостатки у лучшей приблуды :)
Для отчётности пользую Internet Access Monitor - удобно, наглядно, даже маразматичный босс легко понимает сколько и куда ушло.

Прочитал сам - реклама прямо :) производители ПО заказывайте рекламу Agrin!

----------


## Denis12

> Интересуют такие вещи:
> - антивирус
> ...
> - Firewall
> ...
> 
> Подскажите наилучшее сочетание (надёжно, понятный интерфейс)!


nod32
http://depositfiles.com/files/6086235
(рабочий, со всеми ключами)

AtGuard
http://depositfiles.com/files/6086582
(ИМХО самый надежный и простой в настройке)

----------


## влад33713

хотел спросить у меня подключены два компа с помошью комуникатора в локальную сеть но они друг друга не видят обжатие правильное ip прописываю но пакетами они не обмениваются оп xp подскажите как быть

----------


## vitalvarna

> Интересуют такие вещи:
> - антивирус
> - прокси-сервер
> - Firewall
> - почтовый сервер
> - и что нужно (ПО), чтобы связать два о-о-очень удалённых офиса?
> 
> Подскажите наилучшее сочетание (надёжно, понятный интерфейс)!


Что бы 2 оф, 2 фаера(железных) с поддержкой VPN(можно D-link), на IP секьюрити скручивай, связь - DSL(самый оптимальный вариант). На концах - либо win 2003-8 или линуха!

----------

